

Esports is For Real Now? Large Starcraft 2 League Announced - Charuru
http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=141496

======
niekmaas
eSports has always been for real. In South-Korea that is... And once again I
believe this will only be big in South-Korea. The CGS tried to take eSports to
the public (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Championship_Gaming_Series>) in the
rest of the world but failed. They failed due several reasons but overal it
was made clear that people in the world outside of Korea aren't going to watch
eSports on television. That's a pity since I own an eSports news website.

~~~
Charuru
Yes but there's a much greater amount of money involved here.

$85,000 first prize per month for a year.

~~~
niekmaas
True, but wasn't the CPL World Tour 250,000 dollar for first prize or even
500,000? Even that couldn't lift it to the next level.

Don't get me wrong, I love eSports (that's why I have created
www.esportspress.com) but I'm just a bit sceptical about reports that pop up
every now and then that announce that eSports will finally go mainstream.

